# Vidcontrol on 4K



## hazz (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi there i'm an happy owner of a Lenovo P51 xeon cpu with a 4k Quadro M2200 workstatio,full detail https://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Lenovo-ThinkPad-P51-Xeon-4K-Workstation.221770.0.html

 i Tried to install Freebsd 11.1-RC3 version on a bare metal P51 and on a vmware virt.
I'm encoutering in both situation a disconfort fonts size
I tried many times to resolve with vidcontrol -i mode and vidcontrol -i adapter there's no sign of output.
pciconf -vl | grep -3 display gives me the right hardware name, itried to install the X but with no success.
I need some tips at first for a decent console text size, suffering from miopia its very hard to view those miniature letters
Ah for the chronic i had a little improve for the gallant font size but i'm not satisfied with it
thanks in advance


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 3, 2017)

Hei hazz,

1)
The Handbook chapter 3.2.3 is outdated. Check vt(4) for information on how to change the console resolution.
vt has been the default console driver for quite some time now, though you still can switch to the old sc driver. `vidcontrol` does not work on vt.

2)
Kaby Lake graphics are not yet supported by the i915kms.ko driver in 11.1 so you won't get hardware acceleration in Xorg. Driver development is in progress https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics.

3)
The Quadro M2200 isn't supported either and Nvidia Optimus can be a problem. Have never had a system with using Optimus myself, so can't tell you much about it.

One sidequestion: Did you buy that laptop on purpose to use it with FreeBSD??


To give you a start, add the following to /boot/loader.conf

```
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1920x1080"
```


----------



## hazz (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you for your time.
I bought that laptop just to not buy in 2-3 years another one.
I quite solved my probs changing the bios display options but encountering difficulties on configuring the Xorg stuff


----------

